# Kydex



## WesternSaw (Jul 11, 2010)

heh Fellas 
Was there one of the AS members here that was into using that Kydex stuff to make gun holders?I have some questions for him.
Many Thanks
Lawrence


----------



## USMC0802 (Jul 21, 2010)

There are quite a few guys I've seen make their own holsters with kydex. You might try visiting a gun-specific forum for those questions...XDtalk.com for the Springfield XD models or Glocktalk.com.

They might give you more specifics to your piece.


----------



## WesternSaw (Jul 21, 2010)

*Usmc0802*



USMC0802 said:


> There are quite a few guys I've seen make their own holsters with kydex. You might try visiting a gun-specific forum for those questions...XDtalk.com for the Springfield XD models or Glocktalk.com.
> 
> They might give you more specifics to your piece.



Thanks Very Much for the heads up!
Lawrence


----------

